# Kipor Generator--any Good !!!!



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

Thinking of a generator. Does anybody have hands on experience with these.I am considering the Honda 3000, Yamaha 2400 or the Kipor 3500. I am buying one to run the AC when dry camping. Any input would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I have one and it runs everything fine. Once in a while if I have been on battery a while and need to start the AC just after plugging in the generator it will not start the AC. The reason is the load the converter is putting on it as it tries to bulk charge the batteries.

So just let it run for 15 minutes to take the edge off the load going to the batteries and you will be fine.

You will also want to force the fridge to gas and make sure the water heater is in gas mode. You will also find these types of restrictions on the Honda's and Yamaha's.

I have had 2 problems but nothing too bad. One a small piece of plastic or tubing got stuck in the float valve and flooded the thing. Luckily I saw it when it happened and did not spill too much gas. The other item is still under review, I think it runs a little rich at low power, so I am thinking of putting in a smaller main jet.

*MAKE SURE YOU GET THE 3500Ti* model as the *Tc* model will not run the AC.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

That would be a Kipor that Andy speaks of (he forgot to mention that part).


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Here's a good review of the Kipor:

Kipor Review

They seem to be gaining popularity and I would consider one if in the market.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I also have one and I like it a lot. I have the 3500ti. I have had the same observations as Andy regarding the inverter and AC. No float issues with mine, and like any small motor, jetting is flexible depending upon altitude, etc.

The only thing I can add to what Andy said is that it is kind of heavy, but I think the others you are considering are all heavy. I like that it is so heavy because it makes it harder to steal... But the bright yellow certainly stands out for theives to see if they are looking.

I feel like the price was very good for what I got with the Kipor 3500ti.

*DO NOT try to save money by buying the 3500tc. You will regret it. It won't cut the mustard. I had one.*


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

How loud is it compared to the Yamaha or Honda ?? Thanks


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I had my Kipor 3500ti running right next to two Honda 2000's and I think mine was a little louder. I don't know about the Yamaha. My understanding is that a one decible change is a noticeable change.

If money was no object I would buy 2 Honda 2000's and link them. But I am young; I need my money! And my wife needs electricity!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Apples to Apples the spec sheets do not always help as they list the db rating at different distances. The Kipor has a very good enclosure and the mechanical sound signature is very good. The exhaust note is the majority of the noise from the generator and at low load there is very little of that. At full load the exhaust note is deep and thus you notice it. If I am going to run it at load I add a Thrush glass pack to the exhaust to knock down the sound a few db. I would think that with the Thrush installed I am just about where the Honda is on sound, without it then it is noticeably louder but unacceptably.

As for not mentioning I have a Kipor in the first post the topic header asks if anyone owns one and I said I have one.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I saw Andy's Kipor this summer and was pretty impressed with it. He demonstrated the full-load exhaust note with and without his extended muffler. Big difference! If I were in the market for something to run the "whole household", I would consider the Kipor 3000Ti. However, if I only wanted 2k watts, i.e., no a/c, then the honda is a better buy than the corresponding kipor, since they are both very close in price. But at the 3k level, the kipor is a very strong competitor since the price is considerably less than either the honda or yamaha.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

qgallo said:


> Thinking of a generator. Does anybody have hands on experience with these.I am considering the Honda 3000, Yamaha 2400 or the Kipor 3500. I am buying one to run the AC when dry camping. Any input would be helpful. Thanks
> [snapback]57601[/snapback]​


qgallo,

I posted this in response to someone else's question about a generator.

I bought a Honda EU3000is. I had considered a 2000 with an eye toward adding another 2000 later - you can link them together. In researching and talking to people (dealers and folks) I felt the 3000 was the quieter way to go. The 3000, at full load, is actually rated as being a decibel or two quieter than the 2000. And though the noise from either one is about the same amount as two people having a normal conversation, linking the two 2000s together then makes that four people conversing.

This summer a family across the way from us at the campground ran a 2000 while I ran my 3000. I heard his over mine but when I approached his generator, I couldn't hear mine. The 3000 has a deeper sound while the 2000 is a bit higher and whinier. I'm very happy with the Honda - either will be great, but the 3000 runs the AC if needed. It is heavy though.

I don't have any experience with the Yamaha. Someone in here has one though. I saw pictures of it on ramps he built to load it into his pickup.

Scott


----------



## mscott (Jul 8, 2005)

Has anyone herd or seen the Yamaha EF2400is? It's new on the market. The advertisements I have read say that it will run a 13,500 btu AC. I understand that you will probably not run much else. Two Honda 2000's would probably be better if you are wanting to power much more than the AC at once.

Specs show that it is quieter than the Honda 2000's (probably much quieter that 2 - 2000's at once). It would be bigger and heavier than one Honda 2000, but not than two 2000's if AC is the only goal.

I have also found that the Yamaha ican be multifuel powered (Gas, LP, or Nat. Gas). This is very interesting to me, especially since their are not the carb. issues when running off of LP or Nat. Gas. I realize the combination model does cost a few more pennies.

Check out this link for more information.

http://www.yamaha-propane-natural-gas-gene...om/ef2400is.htm

Any opinions or thoughts would be appreciated.

Matt Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

A fellow friend camper bought one at the being of the season and is very happy with it.

Thor


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey CamperAndy, you are the first person I have heard using the glasspack idea. I saw they are only about $20 from amazon. How do they fasten to the muffler? Could you show us any photos? I think it would be worth another $20-40 to make my generator as quiet as I possibly could.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Okay here is the photo. This was the first installation and it looks kind of funny but very functional. I added a piece of copper pipe to extend the exhaust beyond the side of the generator. The glass pack has a reducer down to the size of the copper pipe and I just slip it on. The reducer is screwed to the glass pack. I plan on a little piping work over the winter to wrap the exhaust down and around the side of the generator or maybe have it point straight up like a tractor.

Is it pretty like this, no but it is very functional.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

A little semi-gloss black on that Thrush wouldn't hurt the look either


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

OSHA saw the pic, it needs a decal saying HOT and a muffler shield







. And 3 orange cones surrounding the perimeter of the muffler.










John


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

LOL!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Or leave it and boast that it's a "high performance" generator. Oh yeah, you'll need a couple of these stuck on the side. And maybe a "K&N" sticker too!


















By the way, didn't the Thrush bird used to have a cigar hanging out his mouth? I liked that better


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

He used to, Had to quit I guess to be politically correct. Ya know , the impressionable yung uns.

John


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Now I'm wondering if I could "chip" my generator...


----------

